# Medical Card (dependent child) and Optical Care



## KitKat (28 May 2013)

Hi - I just have a quick question.

My daughter (aged 10) has just had an eye test and we have been told she needs glasses.  She has a medical card (dependent child) but despite this we will have to pay for the glasses - is there any way I can get help to pay for these, times are hard at the moment and this wasn't an expense I was prepared for.

Thanks


----------



## wednesday (28 May 2013)

Found this 'At Specsavers, all glasses in our kids’ €55 range are free with an under-12s’ HSE optical voucher. This includes the new SuperTough single vision lenses free as standard' I've had a good look about but can't find how you apply for an under 12's HSE optical voucher - maybe give Specsavers a call and see if they can point you in the right direction?


----------



## KitKat (28 May 2013)

Thanks wednesday - I'll look into that.


----------



## vandriver (28 May 2013)

We were told by specsavers that you got the voucher after a public eye exam.My neighbour who enquired,was told there was an 18 month waiting list to get an appointment!


----------

